# North American vs. Asian Skylines



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Which continent has the better Skylines ?

The following criteria are compared:



 Density, number and height of the buildings.
 Appearance of the Skyline (modern or old style)
 Background of the Skyline (Mountains, coasts, nature)




*Examples American Skylines*

(New York, Chicago, Miami, Houston, Los Angeles, San Francisco, Dallas,
Las Vegas, Philadelphia, Seattle, Detroit, Pittsburgh, Minneapolis, Cleveland, Boston, 
Atlanta, Toronto, Calgary, Montreal, Vancouver, Mexico City, Monterrey, Panama City
and more... )

*Examples Asian Skylines*

(Shanghai, Hongkong, Guangzhou, Shenzhen, Bejing, Chongqing, Tianjin, Nanjing,
Wuhan, Qingdao, Dalian, Shenyang, Hangzhou, Changsha, Taipeh, Kuala Lumpur,
Jakarta, Manila, Bangkok, Seoul, Busan, Incheon, Tokyo, Osaka, Yokohama, Nagoya, Singapore, 
and more... )


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

Americans are pioneers of skyscrapers and a lot of North American skylines are truly iconic, but sadly it seems like right now most of the continent stagnates in that regard. Except for New York City, arguably the best skyline in the world and Toronto which are experiencing a building boom on a large scale, we won't be seeing drastic changes in North American skylines in few next years. For me typical North American skyline is consistent and usually has a nice quality but it's pretty ... boring. On the other hand recently Asian skylines skyrocketed and this tren will most likely continue. Asia looks more diverse and dynamic, also projects have oftenly larger scale and skyline themselves are much larger. Although obviously still a lot of Asian skylines are very inconsistent, they can look "cheap" and "kitschy" and their planning is not necessarily the best.

NYC still #1 and it will probably stay that way, Chicago and Toronto still in top10 but overall Asia seems more interesting as of now and China is the new capital of skyscrapers.


----------



## Menshommes (Sep 6, 2015)

asia. americans like suburbs. asians like dense cities.


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

This thread is going to get ugly 

I don't think we're allowed to post "versus" thread anymore.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*
[*] Density, number and height of the buildings.*

Shanghai Hongkong

*[*] Appearance of the Skyline (modern or old style)*

Call me old fashioned but chicago is great for older style

Newer style goes to guangzhou and shenzhen

*[*] Background of the Skyline (Mountains, coasts, nature)*

Salt lake city utah amazing

Vancouver
:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver is the best, period and end of the story.


----------

